# Anybody burn hackberry?



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 23, 2015)

I am kind of an snob as the worst wood I'll sell is red oak followed by white oak and hickory.

The problem is a landowner who has given me access to cut ANY OAK that is not marketable timber has a large hackberry in his yard and wants it gone.  I told him I would gladly cut it up and dispose of the brush but am not wild about the wood.

Anyone with experience burning hackberry?  I see in the BTU charts it's not bad.

How does it split?


----------



## riverat (Jan 23, 2015)

I like it burns great in the NCH -30 good heat smells good, I have a cord of locust but I have to tell ya the wife hates the odor it gives off


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jan 23, 2015)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I am kind of an snob as the worst wood I'll sell is red oak followed by white oak and hickory.
> 
> The problem is a landowner who has given me access to cut ANY OAK that is not marketable timber has a large hackberry in his yard and wants it gone.  I told him I would gladly cut it up and dispose of the brush but am not wild about the wood.
> 
> ...



I burned about 1/3 cord earlier this year. Burned good for me. Burned about like cherry and split fairly easy for me but the tree was pretty straight


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks that's good to know.  It's on super flat land 100' away from the driveway and nothing to get in the way when dropping it.


----------



## bioman (Jan 23, 2015)

It's good firewood, not as good as some but better than others. I don't look for it,but if it's in my way, I'll take it.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 23, 2015)

bioman said:


> It's good firewood, not as good as some but better than others. I don't look for it,but if it's in my way, I'll take it.




That sums it up real well!


----------



## Firefighter938 (Jan 23, 2015)

I like it. Should be good to go by this time next year. It does have a nice smell. Sometimes the trunks are hollow.


----------



## ewlsey (Jan 23, 2015)

I burn a lot of it. The nasty crooked stuff can be a real bear to split by hand. It's like Elm that way. Straight stuff is pretty easy.

It's like Silver Maple, but with a few more BTUs. It rot quickly, so you have to keep it under a roof once it dries out.

Hackberry is kind of like a weed. It grows quickly and fills up ditches and fence rows. I get tons of it from farmers. You snobs can have your Oak and Hickory. I like my weeds: Hedge, Hackberry, Honey Locust, and Mulberry.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Jan 24, 2015)

ewlsey said:


> Hackberry is kind of like a weed. It grows quickly and fills up ditches and fence rows. I get tons of it from farmers. You snobs can have your Oak and Hickory. I like my weeds: Hedge, Hackberry, Honey Locust, and Mulberry.



I'll burn anything that's free.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2015)

I bucked one up that fell across my power line last winter, it's in the stacks but haven't burned any yet. Good to know for next year, and agreed with Chris- I love me some free wood!


----------



## coltfever (Jan 24, 2015)

Good firewood to mix in with other. Seasons pretty fast about like cherry.


----------



## Syd'sDad (Jan 24, 2015)

I burnt some today in my stove and it burnt just fine and was very easy to split.


----------



## HackBerry (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't pass it up. I have acres of the stuff thus my forum name. Burns good, smells good, seasons within a year. Don't leave it on the ground or it will rot at an alarming pace.


----------



## cleary524 (Feb 11, 2015)

I picked up two Hackberry trees last winter (3/2014), cut, split and stacked it in April.  Burning some of it right now.  Burns very nicely and dried very nicely too.  I'm reading 16% moisture on it currently.  Has an interesting yellow color to it and smells a little funny.  Splits pretty easily too, but not as easy as Ash.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 19, 2015)

cleary524 said:


> I picked up two Hackberry trees last winter (3/2014), cut, split and stacked it in April. Burning some of it right now. Burns very nicely and dried very nicely too. I'm reading 16% moisture on it currently. Has an interesting yellow color to it and smells a little funny. Splits pretty easily too, but not as easy as Ash.



I'm bringing some Hackberry home right now. Was your wood from 3/2014 green or dead? Mine is from a large tree with a split trunk but most of it is still green despite being split like that well over a year. Goal is to get it split within next couple of weeks to serve as my shoulder and starting wood for next year.Think it will be ready?


----------



## Rebelduckman (Feb 19, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> I'm bringing some Hackberry home right now. Was your wood from 3/2014 green or dead? Mine is from a large tree with a split trunk but most of it is still green despite being split like that well over a year. Goal is to get it split within next couple of weeks to serve as my shoulder and starting wood for next year.Think it will be ready?



I cut down a green one last year and it was at 20% in 6 months. I had heard it took longer. It was in direct sunlight and had a hot Mississippi summer though


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 19, 2015)

I like it as well puts out good heat and burns well too.


----------



## Smoke Signals (Feb 22, 2015)

In my experience it is fine for burning but gets buggy if kept around very long.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm burning two-year-old hackberry in my stove right now.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have been burning a little here lately. It is good stuff. I am running low on black locust but have been mixing hackberry with it. A very good combination.


----------



## mstoelton (Feb 24, 2015)

Hackberry dries fast and burns hot.  It is stringy when splitting, but it makes up fpor that by being ready to burn in one season.


----------

